
Europol has broken the Threema encryption, at least in one case - Markoff
https://tsecurity.de/de/515123/IT-Security/Cyber-Security-Nachrichten/Europol-has-broken-the-Threema-encryption%2C-at-least-in-one-case/
======
detaro
Sounds more like they managed to access data like logs on the device after the
fact, not that they broke the encryption of ongoing communication?

~~~
Markoff
it was iphone X, they had access to phone, so not sure what encryption they
broke, maybe some threema archived chats storage?

------
Markoff
this is bad week for privacy security also in regards to Protonmail

